# re: drywall compound over old lath



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: drywall compound over old lath*

Hello,
I need to install drywall compound on my wall with the intentions of having a paint as the final finish. This is a bathroom located in the basement

Currently my wall has old drywall on it, with the paper surface removed (when i removed the old tile), exposing the gypsum core.

This is in a room with a reality high moisture.

I wish to have good adhesion with the drywall compound and the old gypsum in this high moisture area.

Do I need any sort of bonable primer before installing the compound, or any other adhesives.?

What drywall compound (product) would you recommend in this situation?
any thoughts would be appreciated
-gramps416


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

drywall with a paper face is not suitable for moist areas. Remove it. Replace it with paperless drywall. If all the paper is already off and you want to resurface what you have there then skim coat the entire surface with drywall compound and sand and prime and paint. To do this mix the compound in a 5 gallon bucket with a water to make a soupy mixture. Roll this onto the wall. Immediately knock it down with a 12" trowel. Option one is a better choice.


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

are you saying that a standard drywall compound in this situation is suitable? with no bonding agents? If so what brand name product would you use?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

whatever brand is available. I do not know of any bad ones.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Gramps:

If the gypsum core of the old drywall is exposed, then you need to replace the strength of the missing paper. Merely having paper on the back of the drywall isn't good enough. You need to have paper (or a reasonable substitute) on both sides of the gypsum to have a rigid wall surface.

Dilute white wood glue with water to make a paintable consistancy, and apply that to the bare drywall. Allow to dry and then apply strips of self adhesive fiberglass mesh drywall joint tape horizontally over the area where the paper is missing. Then, paint over those strips with the diluted white wood glue. As the glue dries, it will bond the fiberglass mesh to the gypsum core. Now do the same thing, only apply the fiberglass mesh strips vertically. And, paint over them again with the diluted white glue so that as it dries, it bonds those strips to the wall, too.

You have now replaced the strength of the missing paper with fiberglass.

Now, skim coat over that repaired wall.

If this wall is going to be in a wet area, like the shower, then you're best off removing the drywall completely and installing a product called "Dens-Shield" made by the Georgia Pacific Company or a cement board type material like Wonderboard.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If thickness isn't an issue, put a layer of 1/4" drywall over the top of the existing wall and finish. Easiest fix. If you end up "glaze coating" the existing wall, I'd recommend a setting type compound for at least the first coat....


----------

